# What keeps you in New Zealand?



## NetworkEngineer (Sep 28, 2015)

Dear expats who currently live in New Zealand,

Maybe most of you guys, at some point in your lives, had to make the decision of choosing either Australia or New Zealand. I know there are thousands of reasons (weather/lifestyle/salary/etc...) why you could choose one over the other one. But, I'd like to hear your reasons. 

Could you guys, please, answer these questions?

1 - What keeps you in New Zealand? Do you regret making this decision?

2 - If you were single and you had these two offers: 80-90k salary in Auckland or 110-120k in Sydney, which one would you pick? could you elaborate specifically why?

Thank you all in advance, it means a lot to me.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

NetworkEngineer said:


> Dear expats who currently live in New Zealand,
> 
> Maybe most of you guys, at some point in your lives, had to make the decision of choosing either Australia or New Zealand. I know there are thousands of reasons (weather/lifestyle/salary/etc...) why you could choose one over the other one. But, I'd like to hear your reasons.
> 
> ...


Yes. We did consider Australia first but our research showed it wasn't the place for us......
Too hot
Too dry
High cost of living
Too many brits - didn't want the chance of my next door neighbour being from the place we'd just left!
Too many animals can kill ya - sharks, crocs, spiders, snakes etc etc. The wife would never settle or walk across grass ;-)

1. Love NZ. Less people, less cars and traffic, less serious crime, much safer country to live in, better climate, better weather where we live, employers are so much more family friendly, lifestyle is more outdoorsy, great biking roads, great for walking/hiking.
Don't have any regrets coming to NZ.
Actually in the uk at the moment and only 36 hrs till we head off back to NZ and we're keen to get back.

2. Single and the choice of either there is no competition in my mind - Sydney all the way. It's a great city with so much to do and so many people there to do it with. Great for nights out, sports, sea life, beach life, girls and has the weather.


----------



## Paddy234 (Aug 10, 2015)

For me it's weather. Live in Christchurch which is New Zealands driest city and plenty of nice hot sunny days. Cost of living is expensive however wages are also decent. Don't come to New Zealand for the money, come for the lifestyle (Ski/Snowboarding, surfing, kayaking, mountain biking etc). 

I'm someone who works outside everyday therefore the 35 degrees plus that most parts of Australia gets doesn't seem appealing. For most it's actually torture. The weather is warm/hot here for most of the year. Due to Christchurch being rebuilt the City doesn't have an amazing nightlife scene however there is more bars going up all the time, they just need a few clubs to make it better.

I've never been to OZ but from what i hear from most people is that Sydney is far more suited for the single person who loves a good party lifestyle. If you don't love partying much then it can be a bit of a rat race i'm told.


----------



## mikesurf (Nov 7, 2012)

Paddy234 said:


> For me it's weather. The weather is warm/hot here for most of the year. .


Christchurch warm/hot for most of the year???? :confused2:Are you originally from Antarctica?


----------



## Paddy234 (Aug 10, 2015)

mikesurf said:


> Christchurch warm/hot for most of the year???? :confused2:Are you originally from Antarctica?


Lol I do admit I'm more warm blooded than most due to working outside however from September onwards it starts to warm up. Currently most days are in the late teens with the odd day at 20 degrees (like a summer day back home) I also find that it doesnt really get cold until late may


----------



## NetworkEngineer (Sep 28, 2015)

I'm definitely headed to NZ, I love cold weather, snow sports, places that are not crowded and I don't care about clubbing/flashy cities, as long as there are a couple of nice bars. Sounds like I was meant to be in NZ. 

Thank you all for these feedback. I really enjoy reading topics like this. It's cool to see that most people who go to NZ go for this amazing lifestyle. Truth be told, living in a place where people enjoy more the lifestyle than chasing money 24/7 sounds like a nice place to settle for ever.

Cheers!


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

Lived in Sydney for 3 years (2002-2005). Been in Auckland 3 years (2012-present). Wages are higher in Oz, but so are most taxes. I love going camping here, since the only thing that can kill you is other campers. Snowboard and x-country skier: Oz has nothing decent for either sport. Alas there are no skiable/ridable mountains near Auckland.


----------



## dawngoingnz (Oct 9, 2015)

NetworkEngineer said:


> Dear expats who currently live in New Zealand,
> 
> 
> 1 - What keeps you in New Zealand? Do you regret making this decision?
> ...


1 - We love the pace of life here, much more chilled out than in the UK.

2 - Money isn't everything!


----------

